# Lidl Echolot



## Dominik :-) (21. März 2007)

Hallo Angelfreunde  #h 

Ich möchte mir ein günstiges Echolot kaufen mit dem ich Kanten,Unterwasserberge,Hindernisse aber auch Fische sehen kann.Nun haben sie im Lidl ab 29. März einen Tragbaren Sonar Fischfinder mit 12 Metern Kabel.
hat jemand von euch so ein Ding bzw. kann was über die Funktionalität und Qualität sagen??

http://www.conrad.de/script/sonar_fischfinder.sap

Is bei Lidl sogar 2 Euronen billiger :vik: 

Gruss Dominik


----------



## Watfischer84 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es was taugt.

willst du es vom boot aus nutzen?

da würd ich dir eher das cuda 128 empfehlen. is zwar ein paar euro teurer aber damit kannste zu anfang nichts falsch machen.

http://www.compass24.de/cgi-bin/abnetshop.pl?nummernliste=995910


----------



## pike91 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Also ich weiß ja nicht...

Ich würds mir nie kaufen allein schon mit der geringen Tiefenangabe und das der Sonarkörper an einem treibenden Schwimmer hängt.
Ich würde dir zu nem Festeinbau raten (wenn du ein eigenes Boot hasst) .  Ich hab z.B. ein Cuda Echolot für ca. 130€ und bin hochzufrieden.
Überlegs dir lieber nochmal, die 50 euronen kannst du dann nämlich in ein dementsprechend besseres investieren.


----------



## Watfischer84 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*



pike91 schrieb:


> Überlegs dir lieber nochmal, die 50 euronen kannst du dann nämlich in ein dementsprechend besseres investieren.


 
word

die cudas 128 - 242 bekommste zur zeit wirklich günstig.


----------



## Dominik :-) (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten.

Ich habe noch kein eigenes Boot   ich werd mit meinem Kumpel dieses Jahr an den Rhein fischen gehn, der hat ein Boot.

@pike die cuda 128 ist ein schönes Gerät, hätte nicht gedacht das es so günstige Echolote gibt, und es sieht doch professioneller als das Lidl echo. aus :g 

Allerding werden diese echos ja fest am Boot installiert oder??
Das heisst wenn ich mit meinem aufblasbaren Fun-Schlauchboot Karpfen Fischen geh (anfüttern,Rutenauslegen/Loten) kann ich es nicht nutzen richtig??


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Hänge mich mal hier ran.   Frage ist einfach: ich binn ken Hochseeangler und die Tiefenangabe von 24 M würde schon absolut ausreichen. Mir geht es eigentlich darum den Untergrund zu sehen.  Kein Festeinbau da kein Boot und auch nicht geplant.  THX im voraus.


----------



## pike91 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

du kannst es dier auch als portabel zulegen. Es kostet dann vieleicht 30€ mehr(nicht die Welt). Meistens haben sie dann am Geber eine "Gummi-Saugglocke", die perfekt am Boot haftet. 
Also kein großer unterschied von der Qualität, man muss halt schaun ,dass der Geber im richtigen Winkel hängt (ist aber alles in der Anleitung genau erklärt).

Petri Heil


----------



## pike91 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

"Mir geht es eigentlich darum den Untergrund zu sehen. "

Ob man den Untergrund auf dem Bildschirm so genau erkennt?
Er hat vermutlich rießige Pixel ohne Kontrasteinstellung.

Ich würd abraten:v


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Mir geht es eigentlich darum den Untergrund zu sehen. .


 
Dann vergiss das Ding mal ganz schnell.
*Es zeigt nämlich die Bodenstrucktur nicht an.*
Ich habe ein ähnliches Teil gehabt, und ganz schnell wieder verkauft.


----------



## pike91 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Super Homepage


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*



pike91 schrieb:


> Super Homepage


 
Danke:vik:


----------



## Angelopa (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Moin Dominik!

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Teil bei LIDL gekauft. Im Belly-Boot ist es, aufgrund der langsamen "Fahrweise" bedingt brauchbar. Im Schlauchboot während der Fahrt etwas zu erkennen ist unmöglich, da der Geber aufschwimmt. Ein gezieltes Absuchen des Grundes und dann noch evtl. Berge zu erkennen, das kannste voll vergessen.

mfG
angelopa


----------



## ebbi (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Hallöchen Dominik! 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Finger von dem Ding lassen. Auch wenn es günstig zu haben ist. Ich habe auch immer den Fehler gemacht und gedacht zum Anfang reicht günstiges Gerät aus. Doch mit der Zeit wirst du merken das es eigentlich unbrauchbar ist und mit dem Geld hättest Du schon ne Anzahlung für ein besseres Gerät gehabt.#q


----------



## HD4ever (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*



Angelopa schrieb:


> kannste voll vergessen.



seh ich genauso ! :m


----------



## danny877 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Hi, 
als TIP:
Habe gerade meine Post aufgemacht. Bei Fisherman's Partner gibt es am 30. & 31. März zum Frühjahrsfest das Eagle Cuda 128 für 69,95 EUR.


----------



## Sonarmeister (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

vergiss das Teil. Da kannst du lieber versuchen den Grund mit `ner Stange abzutasten. Die Auflösung ist ärschlings und mit Sonar hat das nun gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Ketama (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Kauf das Teil bloß nicht!!!! Es ist zum :v
Lieber das Cuda oder ein bisschen sparen und dann
was größeres so um die 200€ und du hast kein Problem#6

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Dominik :-) (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Nun gut
Also werd ich das teil nicht kaufen.
Werd mir Cuda besorgen,die 20 Euronen mehr werd ich schon zusammen kriegen  
Wenn ich die Bodenstrukturen nicht sehen kann was soll ich dann mit dem Ding.....
kann man bei dem Cuda wirklich sehen wenn unter einem sagen wir mal ein 80iger Hecht vorbeischwimmt???

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen
LG. Dominik


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*



Dominik :-) schrieb:


> kann man bei dem Cuda wirklich sehen wenn unter einem sagen wir mal ein 80iger Hecht vorbeischwimmt???


Nein kann man nicht.
Aber das ist auch nicht wichtig.
Die Unterwasser Strucktur sollte Dich interessieren.
Dann fängst Du auch Deinen 80er Hecht:m


----------



## Matze- (22. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

tommi hat wohl recht 
und nebenbei ich finde das lot auch kacke ( sry für die ausdrucksweise )
der hecht würde dann ja auch nciht unbedingt beißen nur weil du ihn siehst
also die bodenstruktur ist enorm wichtig
wer diese lesen kann hat schon die halbe miete zu einem tollen fang
ich werde mir auhc demnächst ein echolot zulegen wobei mich nicht die fischsicheln interessieren sondern vielmehr der untergrund 
wenn dort eine abfallende kannte ist werden da schon ein paar fische auf den köder warten 
genauso am barschberg :O
die qualität des lotes kannste echt vergessen
siehst ja im prospekt wie gut aufgelöst es ist ^^
wahrscheinlich werden auch irgendwelceh vollgesogenen baumstümpfe unter wasser als fisch angezeigt 
den zu fangen ist bestimmt nicht so toll :x


----------



## maesox (23. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Schau mal beim Askari!

Da bekommst das Cuda derzeit sogar als Portable für 129€ !!!#6 


maesox


----------



## gründler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

*wahrscheinlich werden auch irgendwelceh vollgesogenen baumstümpfe unter wasser als fisch angezeigt *
*den zu fangen ist bestimmt nicht so toll :x[/quote]*

Zitat.

Wenn du mit Fisch I.D.arbeitest,wird fast alles was im Wasser Schwimmt und Schwebt als Fisch angezeigt.
Nur wer mit Sichel arbeitet kann dann solche Fehlmeldungen ausschließen.


----------



## BallerNacken (30. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

ich häng mich hier auch einfach mal ein (neuer thread muss ja net unbedingt sein)

also ich fahre mitte Juni nach schweden in die Schären (das 1.mal). Wir ham ein Haus mit Motorboot. Nur das Echolot fehlt uns. 

Nun überlege ich mir genau das besprochene cuda 128 zu holen, aber es ist eben nicht sicher, ob ich da überhaupt noch mal hinfahre. Und mir deshalb über den Effizienz/kostenfaktor unsicher bin...in meiner näheren Umgebung, bzw. mein Angelverein hat kein Gewässer, wo man mit dem Boot drauf darf oder müsste.

Nun ist es in den Schären ja wohl eindeutig von Vorteil, wenn man ein Echolot hat...Seekarten für die Orientierung überwasser sind nicht das Problem, die habe ich schon. Nur Unterwasser ist die Sicht noch trüb

Also, wie würdet ihr das machen?

kann man sich die Dinger vlt. auch irgendwo leihen, oder verleiht einer von euch seins, gegen eine "Leihgebühr"??

Und dann bräuchte ich ja auch ein portables, oder nicht? (ein ganz normales Boot)

MfG

BallerNacken


----------



## Stefan6 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

Echolotverleih schauste mal da.
http://shop.angel-schlageter.de/ind....html&XTCsid=63307113b83dd7f29a36826a5a501258


----------



## BallerNacken (30. März 2007)

*AW: Lidl Echolot*

jo cool danke...hätte vlt. auch einfach mal googlen können. Naja auf jeden Danke. Werde noch ma nen Kumpel fragen, der hat glaube ich eins, aber das is Uralt...

ansonsten geht der Preis denke...(besser, als wenn ich mehr ausgebe für ein Gerät, dass ich nur einmal benutze und es dann rumliegt)

thx

MfG

BallerNacken


----------

